# Silikonspray für Mauspads - Erfahrungswerte?



## Gunt0r (2. November 2007)

*Silikonspray für Mauspads - Erfahrungswerte?*

Moin 

Vorweg: ich will hier *bitte KEINE grundsatzdiskussion* um die sinnhaftigkeit derartiger sprays oder gar von mauspads, vielen dank. 

mein mauspad (etwas raue kunststoffoberfläche, hartplastik) ist zwar super, aber die maus könnte noch etwas "flüssiger" drüberrutschen - mausfüßchen habe ich bereits getauscht. auf einigen LAN-partys habe ich leute gesehen, die ihre mauspads mit silikonspray einsprühen, damit die maus nur so drüberfliegt. *g*

hat von euch jemand erfahrungswerte mit solchen sprays? wie lange hält ein sprühvorgang, bis man "nachbessern" muss? welchen sollte man nehmen? oder gibts gar geheimtipps bzw alternativen zu solchen doch recht teuren "luxusgütern"?

thx schonmal für eure hilfe!


----------



## Klutten (2. November 2007)

*AW: Silikonspray für Mauspads - Erfahrungswerte?*

Ich habe auf meinem Razer eXactMat X control bereits mehrere verschiedene Silikonsprays getestet - Baumarkt, so wie auch extra "für Gamer". Eines vorweg, die Wirkung ist bei allen Produkten mit etwa einigen Tagen recht kurz gewesen. 

Was aber auch sehr störend ist, ist das Nachreiben, wenn du nicht gerade das Spray am Arm haben möchtest. Außerdem stört mich die Geruchsbelästigung sehr. Der Widerstand auf dem Mousepad ist aber Anfangs sehr niedrig. Dort wo eventuell die Hand aufliegt, kann die Wirkung allerdings schon nach einigen Stunden futsch sein.

Unterm Strich bleibt, dass der niedrige Widerstand mit einigen Nachteilen erkauft wird. Wenn du es testen möchtest, hol dir Silikonspray erst mal aus dem Baumarkt, da es billiger und schneller erreichbar ist.


----------



## Steal-Angel (2. November 2007)

*AW: Silikonspray für Mauspads - Erfahrungswerte?*

Also, ich habe ein beleuchtetes Mouspad, habe da Silkonspray drauf gemacht und schon war die Beleuchtung am Arsch  Ich konnte das dank Garantie noch tauschen, also war es nur halb so schlimm, aber schon irgendwie doof.
Aber davon abgesehen muss  ich sagen, dass das Gefühl ziemlich cool war,die Maus rutscht wesentlich besser über das Pad. Wie mein Vorredner allerdings schon meinte, kann es ziemlich nerfig sein, da einem der ganze Arm mit dem Zeug verklebt wird (wenn man es nicht ordentlich nachbearbeitet)


----------



## Gunt0r (2. November 2007)

*AW: Silikonspray für Mauspads - Erfahrungswerte?*

wie sieht dieses "nachbearbeiten" aus? mit einem tuch polieren? muss ein spezielles antistatisches mikrofaser-tuch sein, oder reicht ein taschentuch? *g*


----------



## Steal-Angel (2. November 2007)

*AW: Silikonspray für Mauspads - Erfahrungswerte?*

es reicht ein taschentuch, sollte sich nur nicht auflösen beim reiben ^^


----------



## xrayde (2. November 2007)

*AW: Silikonspray für Mauspads - Erfahrungswerte?*

Hab so was auch mal vor x Jahren bestellt .

Jetzt steht es seitdem hier nutzlos rum, da ich ein Textil-/Gummi-Pad nutze .

Wer das("Compad, Speedfix", also *das* Rul0rzeug schlechthin, ist btw. *silikonfrei*, daher schmiert das auch nicht wie mit Silikon) also billig haben will, kann mich anhauen .


----------

